# Spalted Wormy Ash



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah the saw still works...I sawed 5 spalted wormy ash (and the gnarly oak:thumbsup...These are only sample pics of todays (Monday) sawing.

I will get more pics Tue....and saw more....BBrrrrrrr Weds and Thurs. TOOO cold for me in the DEEP freeze.:thumbdown:

Please enjoy..


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Never worked with ash.
Might need to consider it, eh?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry no pics yet, I was on a roll Tue. sawing and didn't get pics or stickered before the freeze stuck them on Weds.:huh:

Mill still runs!!!:laughing::shifty::yes:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Got some pics*

Here's a few pics...
and the link to all the flitches.

Thanks and enjoy...


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking Tim.......


----------

